#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco RV 016 v3

## ronandopo

Boa tarde
Estou com um problema com o cisco rv016
Usando 4 links adsl de 10Mb cada, hora ele faz o balamceamento certo, hora so usa um link hora cai, vc abre uma pagina fica como se nao estivesse internet, atualiza a pagina ele volta ao normal.
Fiz a configuração dos discadores de cada wan, marquei balanceamento auto, e criei regras de sitea de bancos pra usar apenas um link...
Porem varios outros sites nao ta bom, ex
Uol
You tube
Facebook
Alguem pode me ajudar?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Esses dias o you tube está ruim, facebook pior ainda. Agora de manhã parece que voltou ao normal.
Empresas com servidores no estado de São Paulo parece que estão com problemas, por que Globo e MSN está normal, ou então no caso problemas de rotas que é o mais provável.
Os links são da mesma empresa? O ideal que tenha o sistema de links com rotas diferentes. O meu acho que um dos links é de Minas( via BR 116) e outro Espírito Santo( via BR 101), isso garante menos chance de ficar offline. Infelizmente nem todas as localidades podem contar com isso

----------


## ronandopo

Não, o problema nao e nos links, com o tplink roda fino, se tiro e coloco o cisco volta os mesmos bugs

----------

